# Childrens Playtable



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is a play table I made for my Son. My wife wanted me to put in as much storage as I could since that is a major issue with all his toys. The main carcass is made out of 3/4" Birch Ply and the drawers and dividers are made from 1/2" Birch Ply.

It took me a couple months to finish it since I had to wait for days that it was warm enough to go out to the garage to work on it.
Currently there is no finish on it due to it being so cold outside. Hopefully nothing too bad gets on it before spring so I can apply a couple coats of poly on it.


Mike


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

man,my wife's bin after me for month's to build a toy chest for my little one....thats nice Mike!Toy's can't roll off the top,lot's a draw space for bigger toy's:thumbsup: .I could use sometin' like this for me and my stuff.Did you use regular draw glides for the draws?:smile:


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

no drawer glides. I just made the drawer sides 1/2" higer then the rest of the drawer so it just slides on them. The drawers are a full 32" deep so slides would have been a bit too expensive. Plus this way my Son can pull out the drawers and play with them too. He is 3 and can open and close them even when full.


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I have put together a pdf instruction file for this playtable but I can't upload it. It's 322K and it's as small as I can make it, even zipped it's 245K. anyone have ideas how I can share it here?

Mike


----------



## elixirmm (Mar 5, 2008)

send it to me and I'll post a link for ya...:thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

nice table BD
my weekend project this weekend is to put together a table top that fits over an existing coffee table for my son to use as a play table. i really like your design with the drawers. can you pull them out from either side?


----------



## Zim157 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, Elixirmm, can you send me that link?? My wife loves this idea. I need to do 2 of these. Thanks.


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

aclose said:


> nice table BD
> my weekend project this weekend is to put together a table top that fits over an existing coffee table for my son to use as a play table. i really like your design with the drawers. can you pull them out from either side?


Nope, the back is a solid piece. I wanted to make this as tuff as possible. Also, due to the table size you would have to have a very large room to open the drawers from both sides.

As for the Link, I just now remembered to send the pdf file to elixirmm so hopefully he will have it up in a couple days. Or you could send me a private message with your e-mail adds and I'll send it directly to you.

Mike


----------



## elixirmm (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: http://gbistudios.googlepages.com/PlayTable4Drawers.pdf

right-click
Save as....

Thanks Big D!


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Lets see if the Web Site link in my new Signature works...

Thanks to elixirmm, I never knew about google pages until he posted the link for me. Wow is that easy to setup...

Mike


----------



## byronbgs (Feb 29, 2008)

Really nice!


----------

